

Ask HN: Kickstarter for designs? - JCB_K

Is there some kind of website where you can upload a design (poster/t-shirt), and get people to pre-order, but it'll only go into production at X amount of orders?<p>Of course I could just get people to pay via Paypal and refund if I don't reach my goal, but that looks a bit sloppy.
======
dot
Threadless?

~~~
JCB_K
That's not really what I'm looking for. If I design a t-shirt, and I find 10
people who would buy it, then that's no guarantee it's going to be sold on
Threadless.

